# Penis question



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

(I don't know if this will fly with forum rules, so if not, I'm sorry and will delete it...)

Our vet calls them "happy boners"  ... she said that since he's still a young pup, anything can set them off. When Mojo meets new people/dogs it happens. When he'd ask to get on the couch and we'd allow it, it would happen. She said to just feel good that we're making him that happy, and that eventually they will happen less and less.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It's an excitement thing. Some dogs do it a lot more than others, and they do tend to mellow out about it over time. I've never heard about a connection with early neutering, though 4 months is truly early.


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

My 4 month old boy has this a lot too. You are right......When he is excited and happy. this is my first male as well, so Im not used to this. Im sure it will lesson, and not a noticeable when he has longer hair, or feathering.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Pretty normal I'd say.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson's 'red rocket' makes an appearance quite often, mostly when I'm petting him or when he's got the zoomies. He is 7½ months and not neutered yet. 

I'm sure it will happen less frequently as he matures.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Molson's 'red rocket' makes an appearance quite often, mostly when I'm petting him or when he's got the zoomies. He is 7½ months and not neutered yet.
> 
> I'm sure it will happen less frequently as he matures.


LOL, we call it that too.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

LOL! Another one is "popping the lipstick"


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Our family had an unneutered miniature poodle when I was growing up and that guy would experience this a lot. As a novice dog owner, my mother was afraid the dog was going to die the first time she witnessed it!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Sivin said:


> Our family had an unneutered miniature poodle when I was growing up and that guy would experience this a lot. As a novice dog owner, *my mother was afraid the dog was going to die the first time she witnessed it!*


It's a good thing she doesn't have any horses


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> It's a good thing she doesn't have any horses



I just almost spit milk on my screen.. LOL!!


Sammy shows his red rocket sometimes, but its pretty infrequently these days compared to how it used to be.. he's 2. Totally normal!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I remember when Brooks was little, he would do this when little children or adolescent girls petted him.....the little kids would usually scream or point. Kindof embarrassing for their parents to have to explain this on the street to them


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

gold'nchocolate said:


> It's a good thing she doesn't have any horses


Well, she was a Bronx girl!


----------

